# My dog won't come in!!!! Help!!



## ktsl123

My dog Reese ( half boxer and half blue heeler) has a serious problem of not coming in the house when I call her in. It got so bad that during the winter she would not come in a few times at freezing temperatures for hours! She didn't even seem to be bothered by the cold!! I bribed her with everything she can be bribed with, I would go outside and try to catch her but she is amazingly quick! She will just stand inches from coming in the door and back away when I come to close. 

Anyhow After those few episodes with her I got a 40ft leash that I leave her on while she is outside. She will come right in when she has that on with no problems at all allll the time. But there has been several times since the winter where we felt that she had been really good coming in and we wanted to see if her problem has been fixed, but it's like she knows when the leash is not on and she refuses to come in! 

I have always given her treats when she steps in the house. I have also practiced over and over with her on a leash with going outside and coming back in and praising her like she did the most amazing thing ever. That does make her very happy, but still if she has it set in her mind that she wants to stay outside all day when she is off leash then that is what she is going to do. 
Does anyone have a helpful suggestion!
In training school the teacher mentioned that she is really intelligent. So I know she knows better. I just don't understand the reason for this or how to stop this. Thanks, Katie


----------



## Durbkat

When you call her, do you repeat the command several times with her not responding? If so you will need to choose a new word as she has learned that she doesn't have to respond to that word. So choose a new word and practice with it inside first, don't use it inside just pull her in, then when she does good inside with and without the leash then work with it out in the yard and have the leash on every time she goes out so that if she doesn't listen you can pull her in. Also only say the command once, if she doesn't listen then pull her in.


----------



## MyCharlie

It sounds like she is playing a game with you. You try to chase her and grab her - of course she's quick! I've never met a human that can chase down their dog. It's fun to have you chase her, dogs do it all the time in play! The trick is to get *her*to chase *you*. Call her name and clap your hands while you're running away from her, towards the door and then in! I had to do this with Charlie quite a bit when we first got him, and actually still do sometimes. 

Good luck!


----------



## dogsbestfriend

I agree with MyCharlie. This is one of the bigger pains with my dog is getting her back into the house. I open the door and my dog outside sits and waits for one of two things...one, she is waiting for me to yell out come get a treat. She comes everytime but she is getting fat and she pretends that she needs to go to the bathroom with the knowledge that she is getting a treat. two she is waiting for me to come running out to get her and then she gets to play.

For the last week or two i take one step outside and fake run inside and she comes blasting through the door in full chase. It works everytime, good luck because I definately feel your pain.


----------



## shewolf4

I'd go out with her and start to move her. Ask her to come, if she doesnt come, keep following her, dont let her rest or sniff. The moment she gives you eye contact, ask her to "come". Most likely she wont at first- keep her moving. Eventually she will give you "that look" and turn around - thats when I start to move away from her, keep asking her to come. Its like a yo-yo game, but in a relative short time they want to come, thats when I praise, pet and walk away. I would walk inside, leave the door open for a little bit, then close it- "game is over". Go back out a little later, repeat the session, making it "your game" and quit when its best- always on a good note. She may spend the better part of the day outside to start with- its her choice, but pretty boring if she cant make up the rules and her playmate - you- doesnt want to play


----------



## emily445455

What hubby and I did has worked very well so far. We play the "recall game", in the house at first until she/he really understands it and is good at it. 

First we were about 5 feet apart, had puppy's leash on, and said "Belle, Come!", then we said "hurry, hurry, hurry!" and drug her by her leash until she came to us, then when she came to the person who called her, she got a treat. We repeated this over and over, and slowly were able to move further and futher apart, to the point where hubby would hide anywhere in the house, call her, and she would come to him. The key is not to say the command "Reese, Come!" more than once, say it loudly and in the same tone of voice each time. If he doesn't come, show him the treat and say "hurry, hurry, hurry!" 

This works so well, Belle got out the other day and was headed for the street! Luckily it was at my parent's house and they live on a dead-end, but still. She was about half way thru the yard when hubby yelled "Belle, Come!!" She stopped right where she was, turned around, and sprinted towards him. We were soooo excited!!!


----------



## ktsl123

Wow thanks I will see what works!


----------



## melgrj7

As others have said, it really sounds like she is trying to get you to chase her. Open the door, invite her in, if she doesn't come, shut the door and try again in 20 minutes.


----------



## MarleysGirl

My dog does that once in a while, actually, more than once in a while. I just open the door and stand behind it so he cant see me. As soon as Im out of sight he comes right in. Its not a true solution to the problem, it doesnt stop the behavior, but if I need it to, it works.


----------

